# Bucket List



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Making a bucket list can be a pretty positive thing.  I started making one and it's pretty uplifting.
Do you have anything on your bucket list? Can be as far fetched or minor as you like, just anything you'd ideally like to do one day.

-Overcome SA (free space)
-Become a SEN teacher
-Buy a countryside home, with a plot of land for pets and other animals
-Go to a music festival with a partner
-Teach English abroad in a third world country
-Write an award winning novel
-Have a childrens literature series published
-Go to Japan
-Get a well toned body 
-Grow long, well groomed hair
-Get a tattoo
-Go on a cross country adventure through South East Asia
-Cuddle a wolf/tiger/lion

Ye mine are poo, but I'm adding to it.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

You know, I've been thinking about this the other day... Here's mine:

- Visit France, Italy, London
- Go sky diving 
- Go hiking
- Go mountain climbing
- Join a survival club and learn survival skills 
- Develop ripped abs
- Read all the classics on my book list
- Learn Latin, French, and German
- Learn to paint and draw
- Learn to play the piano and guitar


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Get a red one 
Get a blue one 
And 
Get a metal one 
All with no holes of course .


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

-visit Iceland, Norway, Sweden, and Finland
-visit Vietnam during the Tet holiday
-see the northern lights
-see the bioluminescent ocean waves
-mosh at a concert
-have a motorcycle
-have a mini zoo
-be self-employed

I'm sure there's more but that's all I can think of for now!


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

saya2077 said:


> Making a bucket list can be a pretty positive thing.  I started making one and it's pretty uplifting.
> Do you have anything on your bucket list? Can be as far fetched or minor as you like, just anything you'd ideally like to do one day.


Thanks for reminding me about my bucket list, I completely forgot about it. I just added more stuff. I think having a bucket list is great motivation for me to overcome all my struggles so I can finally do all the things I wanna do!


----------



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

- Visit Italy, Spain and Japan
- Seeing all my fave bands live
- Have my/our own place
- Improve my social skills
- Make a new close friend in life
- Gruaduate in ICT
- Grow longer hair
- Become a succesful artist/drawer (online)
-


----------



## MissIndependent (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for this thread! It's great to have a list of goals.

For the moment, these are my goals:
- Learn to really swim
- Learn to actually ride bike  unfortunately I'm not a master at this yet.
- Learn to cook better
- Host a dinner party (organized by me)
- Make 3 new girlfriends who are not just hang out friends
- Travel in France
- Speak French fluently
- Find a new job

Longer term:
- Run half marathon under 2:00.
- Learn to play golf
- Go snow skiing
- Go camping again


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

MissIndependent said:


> - Host a dinner party (organized by me)


Thanks for this ^^ I just added "host a tea party" to my bucket list :grin2:


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

saya2077 said:


> Making a bucket list can be a pretty positive thing.  I started making one and it's pretty uplifting.
> Do you have anything on your bucket list? Can be as far fetched or minor as you like, just anything you'd ideally like to do one day.
> 
> -Overcome SA (free space)
> ...


Some of mine that i think might be somewhat realistic are...

-Get laid 
-race a car on a track
-skydive
-scuba dive
-wakeboard
-deep sea fish
-learn to surf
-learn to play drums
-rock climb
-snowboard
-travel


----------



## paladin (May 19, 2015)

Mine are:
Become financially stable
Live independently
Lose weight
Fall in love with a woman
Learn to ride horses
Maybe adopt a child
Make more friends
Die happy
Losing my virginity wouldn't hurt too.


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

I created mine a couple years ago:

*Travel*

- I'd like to travel and visit as many places as possible but on top of my list are Italy and USA (Ideally New York)
- Take a road trip through Europe

*Football*

- Go to a European Champions League match (not in England)
Attend the following matches:
- Milan derby
- El Clasico (Barcelona vs Real Madrid)

Go to a match at the following stadiums:

- Allianz Arena (Bayern Munich)
- Veltins-Arena (Schalke 04)
- Signal Iduna Park (Borussia Dortmund)
- San Siro (AC Milan/Inter)

*Other*

- Have a job I enjoy
- Get married
- Learn to play guitar
- Learn another language


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I like all of your goals except the "cuddling a lion" one.

I am too much of a wuss/pessimist to be able to do that.



saya2077 said:


> Making a bucket list can be a pretty positive thing.  I started making one and it's pretty uplifting.
> Do you have anything on your bucket list? Can be as far fetched or minor as you like, just anything you'd ideally like to do one day.
> 
> -Overcome SA (free space)
> ...


----------



## rhiannon21 (Nov 1, 2015)

- Achieve my ideal look/style
- Graduate high school with a 3.0+ GPA
- Go to a good college (one of the top 20 in my state)
- Be self sufficient
- Be happy


----------

